
Ask HN: How do you read ebooks? - dnqthao
I just want to find the best way to read ebooks (non-fiction, technical books). Are you using any ebook readers (e.g. Kindle) or using tablets, phones?
======
Kaladin
Kindle PaperWhite! Though reading a book has it's own charm, at this point of
time the books that i want to read, paperwhite is just fine.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Are you using that to read technical books?

------
rahimnathwani
GoodReader for iPad, on an iPad Air 2. It has fast PDF rendering, intuitive
but powerful features for highlighting and file management, and cost something
like 10USD.

------
id122015
I'll buy a printer soon. I spend way too much time in front of screens.

------
gitcommit
phone,book, tablet. I read ebooks like I read webpages, quickly jump to the
pages I need

------
homarp
phone, as it is always in my pocket. At home, epaper is more confortable
though.

------
Nicholas_C
Kindle

------
crispytx
www.kat.cr

Transmission BitTorrent Client

PDF

Document Reader for Ubuntu

